# USP Compact vs P2000 in 9mm



## DBBRecco

I've been looking at the HK USP Compact for some time now debating on a buy, but recently have also looked at the P2000. Does anybody have any preference to one over the other? Also is there any comparison to the Sig P229 9mm? I have a line on a USP Compact for the mid 700s, does this sound reasonable for a very lightly used gun?

Thanks


----------



## rex

The price sounds in reason considering the price change in different locals,even better with extra factory mags.I wouldn't give over 650 but it depends on sights,mags,yadayada.The USP is more modular than the P2000 trigger wise but I believe a little larger.They don't like wimpy ammo without spring changes,but the triggers smooth up after 500 or so rounds.

Can't say much about the Sigs,good guns but I don't like their feel.The US made ones aren't the quality of the originals according to the Sig gurus,but they're still good pieces.


----------



## Shipwreck

I've owned 7 HKs over the years - including both of those guns.

Actually, out of all the HKs I have owned, the P2000 was my favorite. For a gun with a shorter barrel and shorter sight radius, I was impressed with how well it shot. I shot it better than the 9mm USPc I previously had.

I am very used to DA/SA guns (my preference, actually). But I had to put a lot of work into not shooting the USPc 9mm low. It took me quite some time. I did not have that issue with the P2000. In fact - I also prev had a 45 cal USPc - I only had this issue with the 9mm version.

I kinda miss the P2000 I once had. Great gun. Bit better ergonomics. Both use the same magazines, though.


----------



## DBBRecco

That is what I would normally feel comfortable paying. I can say that when I saw the gun I looked like it had just come out of the box. There was no marking on the slide, grips, and barrel. I don't know what type of ammo they ran through it but the spring was still very stiff. They guy apparently got it a month ago and is getting activated so he'd rather sell his guns than put them into storage.


----------



## DBBRecco

I have also heard the grips are a lot more comfortable because of the back straps. I believe I had seen a p2000 once at a local store a few years ago at a local store and it was very comfortable but never have had any range time with either model. 

I actually prefer that trigger style also. The local dealer is only able to get a V2 DAO trigger in apparently, and I'm seeing a lot of them online as well. Was the trigger on either of your models very stiff? I've had a Glock 26 that I had to liquidate because I couldn't get comfortable with the trigger whatsoever.


----------



## USVI

I faced the same choice recently. I went with the P2000 for the ergonomics of the grip and fully ambidextrous controls. My P2000 has 2000+ rounds with zero malfunctions using Federal AE 115 grain FMJ and various JHP ammo. The trigger an my smoothed out nicely after 1000 rounds or so. The USPc gives you the ability to change the weapon from SA/DA to DOA and many various configurations. The P2000 is either DA/SA or LEM (HK's DAO system). There are many threads on HKPRO forum discussing the differences. As always try to fire them both and choose the one you like best. Either way you can't go wrong, both are great pistols and will serve you well.

Here is a link to check out.
USPc 9mm vs P2000 in 9mml


----------



## DBBRecco

Thanks a million! That thread was exactly what I was looking for. Sounds like the UPSc has more options as far as the trigger goes, but the ergonomics goes to the P2000. I'm partial to the decocking switch personally, and possibly trying the different trigger configurations. Thanks for the thread


----------



## Shipwreck

DBBRecco said:


> I have also heard the grips are a lot more comfortable because of the back straps. I believe I had seen a p2000 once at a local store a few years ago at a local store and it was very comfortable but never have had any range time with either model.
> 
> I actually prefer that trigger style also. The local dealer is only able to get a V2 DAO trigger in apparently, and I'm seeing a lot of them online as well. Was the trigger on either of your models very stiff? I've had a Glock 26 that I had to liquidate because I couldn't get comfortable with the trigger whatsoever.


Well, I had the DA/SA versus the LEM trigger option (for the P2000). Both triggers were ok. The DA pull is a bit heavy - but you can order a lighter hammer spring and change it out easily. I had the sporing, but never got around to doing it.

There is an HK forum website that I got the info from - on exactly how low you could go on the hammer spring, and still be reliable. I do this with my Beretta 92s - putting in a "D" spring. It drops over 3lbs off the DA pull... But the "D" spring is a FACTORY part. And, it's assured to work. I never did it with the HK because it's an aftermarket part, and it's just people's opinion, to some degree, on how low you could bring that spring weight down to.


----------



## DBBRecco

I will look into the spring and how to change them.

Thanks for the assist


----------

